# HELP! Need ideas for starting to do freelance: Foundations and Concealers



## Piarpreet (Nov 21, 2011)

HI everybody!

  	So I'm moving back to Spain in 4 weeks and I might go back to doing freelance Make Up. I threw away all my foundations concealers and cream products cos they were over a year old. 


  	I need an affordable array of colors and disposable applicators.

  	Any suggestions, links, shops, sellers???? thanx!


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com...RON-Celebr%E9-Pro-HD-Make-Up-20-Color-Palette

  	They also have samples of the foundations. Plus Ben Nye, La Femme and other cheaper but good quality makeup.


----------



## Piarpreet (Nov 27, 2011)

too expensive!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 28, 2011)

Buying a foundation palette with many colours in it already will be less expensive than buying all of those same shades individually.


----------



## Piarpreet (Nov 28, 2011)

i know but most of them retail above 80, some even at almost 300 like the bobbi brown one 



shellygrrl said:


> Buying a foundation palette with many colours in it already will be less expensive than buying all of those same shades individually.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 2, 2011)

Absolutely no offense meant, but if the products at CRC are too expensive for you, then you probably shouldn't be charging/freelancing.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 2, 2011)

you dont remember starting, do you?


kiwicleopatra said:


> Absolutely no offense meant, but if the products at CRC are too expensive for you, then you probably shouldn't be charging/freelancing.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 2, 2011)

For foundations, you only need a few NC and NW shades + the white and black F&B to mix up the other shades.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 2, 2011)

Starting off a business will always be expensive. It really depends how serious you want to get into freelancing, in which case you have to build up your kit in a short amount of time. This mean you will have to invest a good amount of money first before you'll make any profit.

  	Looking at your demographics will also help you to determine what shades you are likely to use, but I would say with 3 NW and 3 NC + F&B in White as well as Black, you'll have a basic starter kit that will cover you for the first few months - literally.

  	Now for concealers, you probably want to invest some more money as it will be much harder to mix and match those shades.

  	MAC used to have starter kits, but that's quite a long time ago.

  	Anyway, good luck starting your own business.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Dec 2, 2011)

if you want to be very very very cheap with it revlon color stay. they have about 20 shades. and they are less than 11 bucks any and every where. Amazon you can even get like 2 for 5 bucks. What you could do is get 4 bottles, a light 2 medium and a dark. if you get it for under 10 each that is no more than 40 dollars. Concealer, there are concealer palettes on ebay they have amazing reviews and I am going to order a palette myself. I am linking it below for you. it is free shipping so all you do is pay the 5 bucks and that should take care of it. applicators again ebay ebay ebay. all links will be below. hope this helps  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-colors-m...akeup_Face&hash=item4841b4958b#ht_4868wt_1173
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846   2 pack for less than 5 bucks if you get 3 other shades you should be goood. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eyelash-Dis...ltDomain_0&hash=item5d2e839366#ht_5627wt_1163
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disposable-...ultDomain_0&hash=item1e62781b5f#ht_717wt_1396
  	hopes this helps you out


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 3, 2011)

than diva. I do have disposable spoolies and lip brushes/lipgloss applicators. 

  	The 15 color camouflage palette is like...super cheap and low quality. I wouldnt dare to use it on others.

  	I'm thinking of the Ben Nye palette but its around 80 bucks. 

  	When I used to work in 2004 I remember only spending 60 bucks (euros) on ALL face products. I have 6 colors powder, 6 colors concealer, 9 foundations and moisturizer. All ben nye and kryolan. 

  	Let's see...


  	It's been a while. By that time all i did was non-artistic photoshoots (you know, nothing too creative with the make up, very simple hues) and bridal. I used to charge 50 euros per make up. Which was reasonable then, and if it was by hour it was the same amount. I used to work with a hairstylist friend of mine so the whole make over and so one was 100...


  	What is reasonable now?

  	I know it depends on the artists and the person paying and what the project is... but.... for the stuff that I've talked about? (brides, photos....)


----------



## globalmua (Dec 3, 2011)

Mac-Guy said:


> Starting off a business will always be expensive. It really depends how serious you want to get into freelancing, in which case you have to build up your kit in a short amount of time. This mean you will have to invest a good amount of money first before you'll make any profit.
> Looking at your demographics will also help you to determine what shades you are likely to use, but I would say with 3 NW and 3 NC + F&B in White as well as Black, you'll have a basic starter kit that will cover you for the first few months - literally.
> 
> Now for concealers, you probably want to invest some more money as it will be much harder to mix and match those shades.
> ...


 
	I use the same combo, (NC/NW full coverage and face and body) for my kit and have for almost ten years now.  It serves every purpose one could ever need on a freelance job.  The only addition in foundations I have made throughout the years is airbrush.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had airbrushing before but I'm just old school.... lol like paintstick old school 



globalmua said:


> I use the same combo, (NC/NW full coverage and face and body) for my kit and have for almost ten years now.  It serves every purpose one could ever need on a freelance job.  The only addition in foundations I have made throughout the years is airbrush.


----------



## Ikara (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm kind of a newbie as a MUA here in Spain too and I always order from Camera Ready Cosmetics you won't find a better price/quality relation. For foundation I got mehron, it goes from high coverage to sheer and with their color correcting wheel I don't event need concealers. I just color correct and adjust the foundation coverage.
  	Choose your colours wisely, with 5 shades you are set. I own 6 and I haven't found a single person I can't match.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 15, 2011)

Temptu concealer wheel is around 20$ and is quite good, 5 shades, silicon based, you could also buy an invisible powder to cover all shades with one powder
  	I like this site, it might give you a hand :http://inmykit.com/foundation.htm


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 15, 2011)

thanx Romi. When I got back to Spain imma look into ben nye and the kryolan store to see wassup...


----------



## SweetJoy (Dec 15, 2011)

Ikara said:


> I'm kind of a newbie as a MUA here in Spain too and I always order from Camera Ready Cosmetics you won't find a better price/quality relation. For foundation I got mehron, it goes from high coverage to sheer and with their color correcting wheel I don't event need concealers. I just color correct and adjust the foundation coverage.
> Choose your colours wisely, with 5 shades you are set. I own 6 and I haven't found a single person I can't match.



 	I've heard goo things about Mehron, what colours do you have in your kit?


----------



## Ikara (Dec 16, 2011)

SweetJoy said:


> I've heard goo things about Mehron, what colours do you have in your kit?




  	DK2
  	MD2
  	ME2
  	ME1
  	LT3
  	Eurasia Fair

  	But you have to take into consideration the skin colours you usually work with.


----------

